# Ronda 763 (swiss) Movement



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Has anyone heard of this movement?

It's in one of my watches, and I am staggered as to how accurate it is!

I'm talking a couple of seconds out (max) in weeks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, very good movement :

http://www.ronda.ch/en/products/datasheet.php3?cal=763


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is this the movement that's in the PRS-3 quartz?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Broadarrow has the Ronda 715Li .


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

thanks Roy


----------

